# Shortening a stuffy hybrid pushpole?



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Where are you located? I have a 19ft stiffy extreme I will sell. Otherwise you need to cut one end off and buy a replacement fork or foot and epoxy it back on.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I am in PCB. That's what I was thinking. I'll probably have t cut it just to get it home.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Where are you located? I have a 19ft stiffy extreme I will sell. Otherwise you need to cut one end off and buy a replacement fork or foot and epoxy it back on.


Do you think 300$ for a hybrid is worth the $$$?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds reasonable, just depends on the condition. Why would you have to cut it to get it home? What kind of vehicle do you have?

Look for splinters when you run your hand across it both ways. Also check for cracks and listen for water in the pole when you lift the pole towards vertical.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a Tacoma. And a 14ft boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just zip tie it to the base of your side mirror and another one at the rear corner of the bed. If you have any spare sea deck scraps just wrap a couple around the pole in the middle where it would otherwise contact the paint on the door. Or duct tape and some padding that won't mar your paint.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

When you tighten the zip ties down it will create a bend in the pole and help hold it in place


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

The only problem is I have a bed shell. I would have to go over the top. But if I have to cut it anyway than might as well measure and cut and make it easy to just put it on the boat to get it back.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Do what El9surf says but used paracord or something similar inside the bed of truck (where ever tie down place is) then goes between the tailgate and camper shell door to the push pole. Do that part last so you can tighten it down as much as you need. Ducktape the pushpole with old koozies or something similar anywhere it hits vehicle. Ive moved many pushpoles this way with a camper shell. 
Also keep that extra piece you cut, there might come a time when you need it for a repair.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Plantation said:


> Do what El9surf says but used paracord or something similar inside the bed of truck (where ever tie down place is) then goes between the tailgate and camper shell door to the push pole. Do that part last so you can tighten it down as much as you need. Ducktape the pushpole with old koozies or something similar anywhere it hits vehicle. Ive moved many pushpoles this way with a camper shell.
> Also keep that extra piece you cut, there might come a time when you need it for a repair.


That sounds like it might work.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have done same thing as El9surf and Plantation explained a couple times with no issues.

And remember the old adage...measure twice and cut once.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dude if I can figure out a way to haul a 21' Stiffy home 100 plus miles on a 2 door Jeep Wrangler I believe you can get it on a truck! Tie that sucker down and if you think you have enough rope and straps on it add more!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I would fish a few times with the 24 foot pole before cutting it down. Longer is almost always better.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I live in Destin and I would trade you my GLoomis 20' carbon fiber pole for your 24'. I have carried a 24' pole on the top of my Honda Element for 500 miles. I have a rack on top of the car and then I tied each end to the bumpers.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Besides that, aren't we supposed to be doing a meet up this saturday in West Bay?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> Besides that, aren't we supposed to be doing a meet up this saturday in West Bay?


Yes we are. I was thinking putting in at burnt mill creek and fishing there and crooked. I might be a little late I get off work that morning at 7am have to drive from FWB. Unless you want to go on Sunday instead. I only live 15min from burnt mill Creek boat launch but I work in FWB.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I know I can strap this pole to my truck but doing so without scratching it all to hell is the problem if I had a rack like the vehicles that were mentioned I would have no problem but using coozie or pool noodle I think I can make it work. Also 24ft pushpole on a 14 ft boat is not practical. I plan on buying a bigger boat in the next year or so. So maybe then I can add the rest back on with the ferrule kit. Or have different size ends for different applications. I like options. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Yes we are. I was thinking putting in at burnt mill creek and fishing there and crooked. I might be a little late I get off work that morning at 7am have to drive from FWB. Unless you want to go on Sunday instead. I only live 15min from burnt mill Creek boat launch but I work in FWB.


Wow. that is quite a drive. I can fish Friday or Saturday but I work on Sunday. Right now, Friday is supposed to be windy and rainy. There is a chance of rain on Saturday too. tides4fishing.com says the fishing forecast is not that good either. But the wife is out of town so I'll fish all day both days. Too bad we couldn't have met up this weekend. Man, was it gorgeous. I had to do work to my boat to get it ready for a glades trip. And I had a wedding Saturday afternoon at the Bayview Club on Eglin. There was no wind. It was perfect. And while I am working this wedding, I watched a couple of guys on a Maverick working the flat out in front of the club, and here was wearing a suit wishing I was on that boat.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> Wow. that is quite a drive. I can fish Friday or Saturday but I work on Sunday. Right now, Friday is supposed to be windy and rainy. There is a chance of rain on Saturday too. tides4fishing.com says the fishing forecast is not that good either. But the wife is out of town so I'll fish all day both days. Too bad we couldn't have met up this weekend. Man, was it gorgeous. I had to do work to my boat to get it ready for a glades trip. And I had a wedding Saturday afternoon at the Bayview Club on Eglin. There was no wind. It was perfect. And while I am working this wedding, I watched a couple of guys on a Maverick working the flat out in front of the club, and here was wearing a suit wishing I was on that boat.


Yeah I work Thur and Fri I work 48hr shifts but I can be out there on Saturday depending on the weather. Just might not be able to make it til 0900 or 0930


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Yeah I work Thur and Fri I work 48hr shifts but I can be out there on Saturday depending on the weather. Just might not be able to make it til 0900 or 0930


That's fine with me. I'll meet you at Burnt Mill Creek then around 9:30.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Foam pipe insulation and duct tape will work wonders. Cheap too. Or just tape some cotton rags at intervals along the pole and you won't damage it or your truck.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> That's fine with me. I'll meet you at Burnt Mill Creek then around 9:30.


Sounds good see you then.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So just wanted to say thanks for all of the suggestions. I picked up the 24' stiffy hybrid today and got it home in one piece using all the suggestions. And not one scratch on the Tacoma. I ended up paying 230$ for it it's in good condition. Thanks again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a great deal even if it needs work.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> So just wanted to say thanks for all of the suggestions. I picked up the 24' stiffy hybrid today and got it home in one piece using all the suggestions. And not one scratch on the Tacoma. I ended up paying 230$ for it it's in good condition. Thanks again


Man that is a great price. How did you find it? I paid $250 for my GLoomis 20' carbon fiber pole.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> Man that is a great price. How did you find it? I paid $250 for my GLoomis 20' carbon fiber pole.


Craigslist, just came across it 5miles from my house.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jist


Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's a great deal even if it needs work.


 just need to shorten it a few feet that's all.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

CPurvis said:


> Jist
> 
> just need to shorten it a few feet that's all.


In all my years I have never heard a single guy say he wanted his stiffy to be shorter. Never.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> In all my years I have never heard a single guy say he wanted his stiffy to be shorter. Never.


Ha!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> I would fish a few times with the 24 foot pole before cutting it down. Longer is almost always better.


X2


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just send me the pole and I'll give you my 18' glass pole. Yea that's the ticket


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Where are you located? I have a 19ft stiffy extreme I will sell. Otherwise you need to cut one end off and buy a replacement fork or foot and epoxy it back on.


How much are you asking for your 19ft stiffy


----------

